# Atlanta dart keepers



## Frog10 (Oct 18, 2006)

Who all here lives in atlanta or near it? And what city/town do you live in? Because if someone happened to live in sandy springs like me that would be verrry convenient to trade/buy from


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I live north of Sandy Springs in Canton. We had a cookout today and plan on having more so feel free to join us. Lots of trading and selling went on today. I think everyone walked away with some pretty nice loot.
Candy


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

Just about the opposite side of the city from you, I live at 285 and Memorial and work at GA Tech


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I live south of you in Newnan but am in Atlanta every day. Like Candy said, we have been getting groups together and have all found some good buys and trades. Watch for the next local cookout or other event. There is another show in Oct that we all could meet at! Glad to hear of another local!
Crystal


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I live in Winder-- not close really but....


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going to make this my first post 

I've been lurking for a while and have downgrading my 180g reef tank to a less demanding cube; so I'm ready to get started on this new hobby.

I'm in Alpharetta so will be happy to meet some locals who can coach me over the learning curve.

For my starter tank, I have a few 10g and 20g long tanks. I also have a 29g tall (I think that's what size it is) that may have once been a home for some turtles. It's abandoned outside my local reef store and I'm going to pick it up tonight.

Goal is of course some dart frogs but I'm also very interested in the plants.

Oh yeah, be prepared for a lot of questions!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome! Another frogger. Where in Alpharetta do you live? I used to work in Alpharetta off Old Milton close to 400. 

Looks like we will need to have another cookout soon. Who is up for it?


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Count me in!

Crystal


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

divingne1 said:


> Awesome! Another frogger. Where in Alpharetta do you live? I used to work in Alpharetta off Old Milton close to 400.
> 
> Looks like we will need to have another cookout soon. Who is up for it?


I live off of exit 12 (McFarland) on the very north end of Alpharetta...work off of Winward.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

I am not sure if I answered this post, so I will do it again. I am based out of South metro Atlanta area, on the bottom end of 285, approximately, on a good day 20mins south of downtown.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

atlfrog said:


> I am not sure if I answered this post, so I will do it again. I am based out of South metro Atlanta area, on the bottom end of 285, approximately, on a good day 20mins south of downtown.



We must live close to each other. Are you south of Union City, Fairburn??

I live in Newnan... on a good day, about 30 min from Downtown


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry to be a little cryptic. lol I live in Morrow, and ATLFROG.com is based out there as well. Our sister company is based out of Grantville, 8 miles south of you in Newnan, but you probably already knew that.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

im near atlfrog, about 25 mins south of atl, in fayetteville.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

scream-aim-fire said:


> im near atlfrog, about 25 mins south of atl, in fayetteville.



I grew up in Peachtree City. 

ATLFrog---what is the sister company in Grantville?? I have only been there once in my lifetime and it was to go to the shooting range.

You guys probably have much better things to do, but you should join us for a get together sometime!


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

CHuempfner said:


> I grew up in Peachtree City.
> 
> ATLFrog---what is the sister company in Grantville?? I have only been there once in my lifetime and it was to go to the shooting range.
> 
> You guys probably have much better things to do, but you should join us for a get together sometime!


yeah im about 10 mins from ptc.

the sister company to ATLFROG.COM in grantville is called hopping herps. they are working on the web site right now.

join in on the radio show that merek from atlfrog and michael from hopping herps are doing tonight. heres a direct link to the site Pets internet radio shows and bbbb internet radio by Reptilian Fish | BlogTalkRadio


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

CHuempfner said:


> I grew up in Peachtree City.
> 
> ATLFrog---what is the sister company in Grantville?? I have only been there once in my lifetime and it was to go to the shooting range.
> 
> You guys probably have much better things to do, but you should join us for a get together sometime!


I would definitely join or hang out with a group of froggers! Michael kinda lives way out there but I know he would love it too. Hoppingherps.com is undergoing a massive overhaul at the moment and will be up and running soon. I am so focused on the book right now that I am neglecting mine a a little. I have no babies at this time anyway. LOL Email me when your next get together is.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome and Awesome! I have never heard of the HoppingHerps so I am excited to hear about something local!!

Yeah, there are a few of us that have gotten together quite frequently to build tanks, do cookouts, go to shows, out to eat, trade plants. . . Next time we plan something, I will make sure to post to you guys to see if you can make it! 

Good luck with the site and the book!
Crystal


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

You just said the magic word, which is cook outs! LOL Pass me along your digits (PM or Email only please) and a good time to call and maybe we all can do something soon. My phone numberis in my signature below. Call anytime, Prank callers, I will woop yo @ss! LOL It's too bad I didnt know you sooner as my son is turning 2 here shortly and you could have been invited to his b-day party.  Quite a few dart frog people will be there. That doesn't just go for you, anyone who is in the local area can contact me, I am always looking for other people who have the same things in common with me, and there's always room to add more friends. I hate that stupid line, "I just don't have time for more friends." Used on me once, but never again. LOL


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

atlfrog said:


> I hate that stupid line, "I just don't have time for more friends." Used on me once, but never again. LOL


I just don't have time for more friends....unless you are a frogger friend, then I have all the time in the world for you!!. j/k

My husband told me that the only way he can get my attention sometimes is to ask about the frogs. This is our converstation
David:blah blah blah blah blah 
David blah blah blah are you even listening to me
Candy: yeah sure
David: blah blah blah frogs
Candy: WHAT?? FROGS!?!


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL I am not that bad yet, just give me a few more tanks, and I will be into that category quite soon. LOL


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Thought I would drop in and say hi! I didn't drop off the earth or anything LOL just working lot of hours lately. I do hear Atlanta calling my name!

hope to see all of you soon
Scott


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Woohoo! Glad to see you back.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello again.


----------

